# Any mods needed for 20 inch rims on 2002 a4 quattro?



## RobWydeven (May 14, 2009)

i was just wondering if anyone could for sure tell me that 20's would fit on this vehicle...tire rack says so...but others don't....any suggestions??? maby just 19's?


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Any mods needed for 20 inch rims on 2002 a4 quattro? (RobWydeven)*

on a b6...? 
is it a avant?
its going to be so hard to pull off.
its been down before though. 


_Modified by audi666 at 7:44 AM 2-4-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Any mods needed for 20 inch rims on 2002 a4 quattro? (RobWydeven)*

245/30-20 on 20X8.5 ET35+...... looks great but its a very harsh ride, wouldn't be practical for a daily driver


----------



## RobWydeven (May 14, 2009)

sorry its a b6 a4 2002....19's rough?


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Any mods needed for 20 inch rims on 2002 a4 quattro? (RobWydeven)*

i think youd want somewhere around a 20x8.5 w/ 225 or 245/30/20
now if you can pull them off, thats another question.


----------

